# The best way to cook Hot Dogs!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I've tried over the years to cook hot dogs at home, but never have been able to come close to the Costco $1.50 Hot Dog plus Drink! (Costco is an American "Big Box" Membership store with inexpensive prices). I'm not sure they are serving food these days with the Virus.

I got some Oscar Mayer Hot Dogs and then Googled the best way to cook them. There were several suggestions, but I tried steaming them in a fry pan with just some water covering the bottom and then waiting until that water had steamed away. Then throwing in a pat of butter.

Worked great!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I love tube steaks! If I am not counting calories, Nathan's. If I am, Ball Park low fat. I like them steamed, grilled, whatever, even (especially) dirty water dogs. My wife like them split and grilled, on lightly toasted buns, vaguely reminiscent of HoJo's grilled frankfurter. So that is usually how we have them. I like spicy brown mustard and onions. I agree with you that Costco dogs are superb.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I never liked hot dogs growing up. I was a hamburger kid. When I got to Frankfurt Germany, I came across _originalische Frankfurterwurst. _They were just like American dogs! But then a vender at a brew pub in Lakewood handed me one that was either a Nathan's, a Hebrew Nation or a Nick's. It was wonderful. Some day i have to do a head-to-head with those three . . .


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Andy, have you or any of our other members ever experienced Costcos Italian sausage w/ grilled onion and green peppers. Costco's hotdogs taste good and from a pricing perspective, are a whale of a deal, but paraphrasing 'Tony the Tiger,' "they're great!" :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Any decent _salsiccia dolce_ with fried peppers and onions is a culinary delight--and a caloric disaster!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I like hot dogs with melted cheese on mine.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Howard said:


> I like hot dogs with melted cheese on mine.


How about chili?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

We have a local, family-owned producer of fine meats near Atlanta specializing in Polish and Czech meat products (among others) called Patak.

For "hot dogs", I frequently use their "Bohemia Smokes", double-smoked pork & beef sausages (about 1/4 lb each). I'm usually preparing these while camping, so of course each bite is heaven.

I'm a strong believer in mustard and dill relish; probably that hints at my regional origins.

I've long used Andy's suggested method: I put the sausages on a pan with some water, let the water boil off, and then add oil or butter to fry the sausages a bit on the dried pan surface, for that crunchy skin. Or skewer and hold over a campfire; the works too.

Patak has wieners and franks, too, but I'm a "smoked" guy, so I prefer the Bohemians. Mostly Patak is a wholesaler with a small retail outlet at their factory (staffed by strong Polish girls straight out of "Heidi"), but a few things are available online.

https://shop.patakmeats.com/sausages/bohemia-smokies/

DH


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FiscalDean said:


> How about chili?


Chili is good you just don't want to eat too much of it or else, gastro problems. ☹


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

FiscalDean said:


> How about chili?


I like a chili dog but I have to admit that objectively, they're pretty disgusting.

The Varsity in Atlanta has one of the nastiest chili dogs ever - you can't even pick the thing up because by the time it's served the bun is disintegrating - yet every time I arm myself with fork and knife and tuck in with relish, like I'm someone who never ate at The French Laundry or Le Bernardin. It's all about comfort, familiarity, and context!

DH

(Whenever I hear people deride foreign or exotic food as "disgusting" - Chinese century eggs, for example - I remind then of how fundamentally repulsive a chili dog is, and how it must look to the uninitiated diner.)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Sometimes I like mustard, ketchup or even melted cheese on mine.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

If the dog is decent, then mustard, mayo and sauerkraut is all it needs.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Have to be natural casing hot dogs


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

FiscalDean said:


> Have to be natural casing hot dogs


They certainly are the best!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

FiscalDean said:


> How about chili?


Ever had a slaw dog? Bun, dog, stripe or two of yellow mustard, a bit of minced onion, chili, and coleslaw. I have heard it is a West Virginia thing, but I first encountered it at a local chain in Dallas called the Pickle Barrel in 1976. On the counters were small half barrels piled high with 1" thick sliced of half sours, perfect with any sandwich.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Hot dogs w/sauerkraut and if you like, a stripe of catsup! Was a mainstay at our local high school football games, but never had anywhere else (except occasionally at home).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> If the dog is decent, then mustard, mayo and sauerkraut is all it needs.


Or you can just have it plain without any condiments.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> They certainly are the best!


Hebrew National or do you prefer the taste of The Coney Island dog?


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

TKI67 said:


> Ever had a slaw dog? Bun, dog, stripe or two of yellow mustard, a bit of minced onion, chili, and coleslaw. I have heard it is a West Virginia thing, but I first encountered it at a local chain in Dallas called the Pickle Barrel in 1976. On the counters were small half barrels piled high with 1" thick sliced of half sours, perfect with any sandwich.


I haven't encountered a slaw dog. It does sound rather tasty. I may have to recreate it one of these days.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

TKI67 said:


> Ever had a slaw dog? Bun, dog, stripe or two of yellow mustard, a bit of minced onion, chili, and coleslaw. I have heard it is a West Virginia thing, but I first encountered it at a local chain in Dallas called the Pickle Barrel in 1976. On the counters were small half barrels piled high with 1" thick sliced of half sours, perfect with any sandwich.


I've had slaw dogs, which are fine if the slaw is good (I am quite particular, and slaw is usually too sweet for my taste - I'm more a "vinegar" person.)

We used to have a Scandinavian Festival in Atlanta every year, and it was an opportunity to try All the Dogs (and sausages, and many other things). Danes and Swedes do love them a hot dog.

DH


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> Hebrew National or do you prefer the taste of The Coney Island dog?


Not a huge fan of Hebrew National. I much prefer, among the better known brands, Nathan's, Sabrett's, or even Ball Park or Oscar Mayer. Better still are small, local brands of well spiced dogs with natural casings.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> Or you can just have it plain without any condiments.


A hot dog without mustard is like...well, you know. However, a brat demands curry ketchup ever since I discovered it!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

TKI67 said:


> A hot dog without mustard is like...well, you know. However, a brat demands curry ketchup ever since I discovered it!


I liked that a lot in Deutchland but have never seen it here. Where do you get, or how to you mix up curry ketchup?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> I liked that a lot in Deutchland but have never seen it here. Where do you get, or how to you mix up curry ketchup?


Ditto!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> I liked that a lot in Deutchland but have never seen it here. Where do you get, or how to you mix up curry ketchup?


I use about two tbsp. of ketchup, a heaping tsp. of Dijon, and about two tsp. of curry powder. I am not, however, precise and varying the amounts is no big deal.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> I liked that a lot in Deutchland but have never seen it here. Where do you get, or how to you mix up curry ketchup?


Ooh, yes... we have a Christkindl Market every year in Atlanta, and a vendor flies in from Berlin and runs a curry stand there for the duration. Sadly, probably not this year!

They serve them with curry-dusted fried potatoes. My daughter (always my date for the day) doesn't care for them, so I devour a double order by myself.

Another thing I enjoy at Jewish breakfast spots is beef franks cut up and scrambled with eggs. Nothing fancy; just hits the spot.

DH


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

TKI67 said:


> Not a huge fan of Hebrew National. I much prefer, among the better known brands, Nathan's, Sabrett's, or even Ball Park or Oscar Mayer. Better still are small, local brands of well spiced dogs with natural casings.


I tend to enjoy the local dogs made by small local butcher shops


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

TKI67 said:


> A hot dog without mustard is like...well, you know. However, a brat demands curry ketchup ever since I discovered it!


My wife and I had Brats in Nuerenberg and she commented it tasted like a JohnsonVille. I'll,our tour guide took exception to that. Anyway, In Germany ketchup ons brat is considered bad form.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

TKI67 said:


> I use about two tbsp. of ketchup, a heaping tsp. of Dijon, and about two tsp. of curry powder. I am not, however, precise and varying the amounts is no big deal.


Ah, thanks a bunch. A 'Market of Choice' is only a couple of miles away and they are supposed to carry Feltman's. I think I know what I'm doing Saturday.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

FiscalDean said:


> My wife and I had Brats in Nuerenberg and she commented it tasted like a JohnsonVille. I'll,our tour guide took exception to that. Anyway, In Germany ketchup ons brat is considered bad form.


I grew up thinking ketchup on a hotdog was bad form, but I have mellowed. Curry ketchup has been good on every sausage I have ever had it on. When you think about onion sauce like they serve with dirty water dogs is sort of a deconstructed ketchup! I have come to like hot dogs in virtually all forms, including Chicago dogs, but my favorite and the one I always have at least one of, has spicy mustard and onion.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> Not a huge fan of Hebrew National. I much prefer, among the better known brands, Nathan's, Sabrett's, or even Ball Park or Oscar Mayer. Better still are small, local brands of well spiced dogs with natural casings.


I love those known brands, they have a meatier flavor.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> A hot dog without mustard is like...well, you know. However, a brat demands curry ketchup ever since I discovered it!


That sounds delicious, curry ketchup!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Would you like chocolate sauce on your hot dog or do you find it a bit nauseating?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Howard:
 No thank you.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Would you like chocolate sauce on your hot dog or do you find it a bit nauseating?


My stomach quite literally rolled as I read your post, Howard. However, if you would reserve the chocolate for desert and serve the hotdog as your entre'e, that could work, but you should put some chili on the hotdog.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Chicago style are tops, however, it is more the allure of having them so infrequently, that makes them so tasty!

Coleslaw is an excellent condiment on all sorts of sandwiches!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Would you like chocolate sauce on your hot dog or do you find it a bit nauseating?


Howard! Go to your room!

Then again, maybe this is a marshmallow dog! In that case, Howard, serve some up for all of us!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't see that Howard's chocolate-dog is any worse than a maple-bacon donut and Portland is famous for those. No, I haven't tried any yet but once the smoke clears and I an go outside again . . .


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge said:


> I don't see that Howard's chocolate-dog is any worse than a maple-bacon donut and Portland is famous for those. No, I haven't tried any yet but once the smoke clears and I an go outside again . . .


Oldsarge:
Would that be Voodoo Doughnuts?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Andy said:


> Oldsarge:
> Would that be Voodoo Doughnuts?


Yup. But take into account, the founders have sold it off and its now a chain. On one had this makes getting them easier since they just opened a shop near the market I go to. On the other, it's now corporate and the quality of the product depends strongly on how well the local manager/franchisee runs things. We will see--once the smoke clears!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> My stomach quite literally rolled as I read your post, Howard. However, if you would reserve the chocolate for desert and serve the hotdog as your entre'e, that could work, but you should put some chili on the hotdog.


I don't think chocolate and meat work well together in the stomach, maybe some people can handle it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> I don't see that Howard's chocolate-dog is any worse than a maple-bacon donut and Portland is famous for those. No, I haven't tried any yet but once the smoke clears and I an go outside again . . .


Hey Sarge, they have doughnuts as burger tops so why not chocolate on a hot dog?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

_I_ don't put donuts on burger tops. YMMV.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> _I_ don't put donuts on burger tops. YMMV.


Isn't there a burger doughnut somewhere out there?
And I think it's called a Luther Burger.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

We have a local butcher that has been trying to produce "peanut butter infused hot dogs" for years. He has spent quite a few dollars on the idea, but has yet to get anyone other than his grandson interested in more than one bite!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Isn't there a burger doughnut somewhere out there?
> And I think it's called a Luther Burger.


I can recall being at a diner that had a burger served between donut haves. I did not try one, but it seemed quite a few others had.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> We have a local butcher that has been trying to produce "peanut butter infused hot dogs" for years. He has spent quite a few dollars on the idea, but has yet to get anyone other than his grandson interested in more than one bite!


That sounds interesting.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big T said:


> We have a local butcher that has been trying to produce "peanut butter infused hot dogs" for years. He has spent quite a few dollars on the idea, but has yet to get anyone other than his grandson interested in more than one bite!


Just a thought, but the best way to put peanut butter on a hotdog is to cook the peanut butter into the chili that you intend to put on the dog! LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> I don't see that Howard's chocolate-dog is any worse than a maple-bacon donut and Portland is famous for those. No, I haven't tried any yet but once the smoke clears and I an go outside again . . .


Love Voodoo Donuts!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd stay away from straight melted chocolate, but a mole might be good.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Just a thought, but the best way to put peanut butter on a hotdog is to cook the peanut butter into the chili that you intend to put on the dog! LOL.


peanut butter and chili sounds like a stomach problem ready to happen.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Big T said:


> We have a local butcher that has been trying to produce "peanut butter infused hot dogs" for years. He has spent quite a few dollars on the idea, but has yet to get anyone other than his grandson interested in more than one bite!


Now, an additional story about the local butcher. First he is somewhere between an acquaintance and friend, besides a brother in our lodge. Anyhow, we have a mutual acquaintance, who would be categorized the same way to both of us. All three of us own commercial rental/leased properties in our town. Our mutual friend called me one day and asked if I wanted to look over a piece of property that he and Joe the butcher are considering, and I might want to join in with them in the purchase, as well as a business venture (business ventures with the mutual acquaintance would need a separate thread). Of course, I said.

We met, drove a few miles out of town, to a roughly 14 acre plot, bordering a rail line, more skinny & long, than anything. I mentioned that I couldn't see the attractiveness of the land, and was countered with it having a rail siding, that will be needed for the business venture. Further, we were to meet with Joe, for those details.

We met Joe, at his restaurant (a steak house, and by the quality of the beef, most people would wonder he ever sold anything at his butcher shop). Steve (mutual friend) begin by saying "Joe, lay out our plans". Joe (the peanut hot dog guy) proceeded to say he had a plan to corner the meatball restaurant supply market for western PA. The volume of meatballs he could sell, he was speculating, that we would need to have the meat brought in by refrigerated rail.

I passed on the venture.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big T said:


> Now, an additional story about the local butcher. First he is somewhere between an acquaintance and friend, besides a brother in our lodge. Anyhow, we have a mutual acquaintance, who would be categorized the same way to both of us. All three of us own commercial rental/leased properties in our town. Our mutual friend called me one day and asked if I wanted to look over a piece of property that he and Joe the butcher are considering, and I might want to join in with them in the purchase, as well as a business venture (business ventures with the mutual acquaintance would need a separate thread). Of course, I said.
> 
> We met, drove a few miles out of town, to a roughly 14 acre plot, bordering a rail line, more skinny & long, than anything. I mentioned that I couldn't see the attractiveness of the land, and was countered with it having a rail siding, that will be needed for the business venture. Further, we were to meet with Joe, for those details.
> 
> ...


That was unarguably a good decision, my friend. However, have you ever added peanut butter to your chili (creamy or chunky...your choice). Our grand kids go nuts over it! LOL.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> That was unarguably a good decision, my friend. However, have you ever added peanut butter to your chili (creamy or chunky...your choice). Our grand kids go nuts over it! LOL.


I may try it, the next dear wife brews up some chili. The other day, she mentioned we have not had Cincinnati style in some time, so I may have to try some!

Now since you're Central PA born & bred, you know of some of the local quirks! About two decades, after the mechanical bull craze in Texas (can't recall the name of the film that sparked it), the craze finally found our region...and died out in a year or two. Butcher Joe also had a bar and he wanted a mechanical bull (he also kept the AC on in the middle of winter, so the place was freezing. When I asked him why, he smiled and said look at all the barmaids). Anyhow Joe found a bull, from the only supplier left, that imported them from Peru. The supplier was a absolutely beautiful Peruvian lady, that was also very shady. Our other chum Steve (the mutual acquaintance), though 70, could never resist a woman smiling at him. Butcher Joe got the big idea instead of buying a bull, he would convince Chum Steve, to become a sub-supplier to the Peruvian lady, which really did not take much talk. Further, Joe told Steve that he could keep a display bull in his bar, to show clients.

Steve fell hook line and sinker for the scheme, paid for the display bull, as well as a fee to the Peruvian lady. Needless to say, the only bull that was sold, was the display model and is still at Joe's bar, leaving Steve for next get rich scheme.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Lady in our community who is responding to a Covid "lay off" bought a hot dog cart and sets up around the town. It's called "Jess's Wennie Wagon" Great hot dogs and a wonderful response to a life situation.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Yet another brilliant idea! 

An option to my original recipe: use beer for the steaming liquid!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Adding peanuts to meat is a classic African idea and one that works marvelously. One of the greats is Chicken Dobo which cooks the chicken in a stew and then mixes the peanut butter into the stew broth. Part of it goes back in the pot and the rest you pour over steamed greens. It's just super. I have also added peanut butter to beef stew and it increases the umami of the stew significantly. Mixing it into ground meat for meatballs is just the next logical step. I'll give it a try, thanks.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

On today's run to the Patrick AFB commissary picked up a large jar of Skippy P/B, extra chunky. Oldsarge has inspired me to do a bit of experimenting, adding it to a number of recipes. I'm pretty sure we have no peanut allergies in the family. I will begin by adding it to a pot of beef stew.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> On today's run to the Patrick AFB commissary picked up a large jar of Skippy P/B, extra chunky. Oldsarge has inspired me to do a bit of experimenting, adding it to a number of recipes. I'm pretty sure we have no peanut allergies in the family. I will begin by adding it to a pot of beef stew.


You will be glad you did. Heck, do this often enough and you may find yourself on a plane to Africa. If you land in Johannesburg, make sure you stop at the Carnivore restaurant. The original is in Nairobi but Jo-Berg is easier to get to.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> That was unarguably a good decision, my friend. However, have you ever added peanut butter to your chili (creamy or chunky...your choice). Our grand kids go nuts over it! LOL.


peanut butter into chili? Are you out of your mind. LOL.










Here's a roll of toilet paper just in case you have gastro problems.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> peanut butter into chili? Are you out of your mind. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see it, Howard! Have you ever had peanut butter chicken? Delicious, and no hint of peanut butter flavor at all.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm defrosting a game hen for tonight and was going to do the sheet pan scene with it. But now that T mentions it, I may just go with peanut buttering it. I wonder, could you coat a chicken and stick it in the oven or is it a smarter idea to stick with a braise? I would hate to waste a perfectly good chicken screwing it up.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> I can see it, Howard! Have you ever had peanut butter chicken? Delicious, and no hint of peanut butter flavor at all.


Nope sorry T never had peanut butter chicken, but I did have fried chicken, I am willing to try different things sometimes.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Nope sorry T never had peanut butter chicken, but I did have fried chicken, I am willing to try different things sometimes.


I would tell you how to make it, but I have difficulty with making toast in the morning! The kitchen is dear wife's domain and the basement shop is mine.

Our middle daughter makes an excellent peanut butter chicken, and the first time she made it, she did not tell me, as I would probably have not tried it! In any case I did, and it is really good!

Sarge: hers is lightly baked, with the peanut butter rubbed on.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah! But since I have the makings for Dovi, I'm making that instead. But I bought a big package of thighs with the skin on so peanut butter baked chicken is coming up later next week.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Big T said:


> I can see it, Howard! Have you ever had peanut butter chicken? Delicious, and no hint of peanut butter flavor at all.


Hmm, chicken satay is served with peanut sauce. I can imagine it


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

We eat “American dogs”
’Kraut dogs
sausage dogs
brat dogs
Skyline chili cheese dogs
a lot
But the all time favorite is the Chicago dog.
Each requires the right bun and right dog.
There are two or three national brands that rank high. For us it OM Angus beef. For boutique brands, there are as many as craft beer. We are fortunate to live in the delivery range of Polyface Farms of Omnivores Dilema fame. Their dogs are awesome. The local German deli also makes sausage and are fantastic.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

And don't confine cooking with nuts to chicken and peanuts! Think of all of the amazing Indian dishes that use cashews or almonds! Think of walnut and mushroom ravioli! Pecans in dressing! Pecans on chile relleno!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> peanut butter into chili? Are you out of your mind. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thank you Howard, that is very thoughtful of you. However, it is not "gastro" problems that I am most worried about, but rather 'is the peanut butter laced chili going to stick to the roof of my mouth?' LOL! :amazing:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Well thank you Howard, that is very thoughtful of you. However, it is not "gastro" problems that I am most worried about, but rather 'is the peanut butter laced chili going to stick to the roof of my mouth?' LOL! :amazing:


I try not to mix different combinations sometimes but maybe peanut butter laced chili doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Ah! But since I have the makings for Dovi, I'm making that instead. But I bought a big package of thighs with the skin on so peanut butter baked chicken is coming up later next week.


What's Dovi?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A chicken stew from Zimbabwe. Chicken, onions, garlic, bell pepper, peanut butter, chicken stock. The sauce goes over the chicken, a pile of greens and rice, unless you're doing low-carb.


----------



## oli150194 (Sep 9, 2020)

If you ever end up in Weymouth definitely go to a place called Willy's, haha It was the best hotdog I ever had and I've never met a man more passionate about hotdog than the owner!


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Recently discovered my new favorite hot dog condiment, Herdez guacamole salsa. https://www.salsas.com/herdez/products/salsas/guacamole-salsa-medium/ Stuff's fantastic on the beef dogs I eat-only like Hebrew National brand hot dogs, however.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Tweedlover said:


> Recently discovered my new favorite hot dog condiment, Herdez guacamole salsa. https://www.salsas.com/herdez/products/salsas/guacamole-salsa-medium/ Stuff's fantastic on the beef dogs I eat-only like Hebrew National brand hot dogs, however.


I agree with the salsa. If I didn't live alone I'd make fresh guac regularly but all the recipes I have make so much most of it would go to waste instead of waist were it belongs. So I just open the Herdez bottle.


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Oldsarge said:


> I agree with the salsa. If I didn't live alone I'd make fresh guac regularly but all the recipes I have make so much most of it would go to waste instead of waist were it belongs. So I just open the Herdez bottle.


Being a heat lover, I use the medium Herdez.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Dhaller said:


> We have a local, family-owned producer of fine meats near Atlanta specializing in Polish and Czech meat products (among others) called Patak.
> 
> For "hot dogs", I frequently use their "Bohemia Smokes", double-smoked pork & beef sausages (about 1/4 lb each). I'm usually preparing these while camping, so of course each bite is heaven.
> 
> ...


Love Patek's. Reminds me of my youth on Chicago's south side.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Mike Petrik said:


> Love Patek's. Reminds me of my youth on Chicago's south side.


Got me craving Chicago style hot dogs! And then some deep dish pizza!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Tweedlover said:


> Being a heat lover, I use the medium Herdez.


It is weird, but I find the Herdez guac salsa way zippier than their salsa casera. Even the hot salsa casera is very mild. It tastes terrific, however, and is close to essential on most breakfast tacos.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

My favorite condiments for hot dogs are ketchup mustard and relish.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> My favorite condiments for hot dogs are ketchup mustard and relish.


and then we have chopped onions, sauerkraut, chili, roasted red peppers and mayonnaise! :icon_scratch: And wait, there's more...


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I recently discovered that kimchi makes a good hot dog relish.

I've heard of collard greens as a relish too; I may try it.

DH


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Dhaller said:


> I recently discovered that kimchi makes a good hot dog relish.
> 
> I've heard of collard greens as a relish too; I may try it.
> 
> DH


I love kimchi and will try it on hot dogs!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Try it on a grilled cheese sandwich some time. Outstanding!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Next time you pan fry a burger, put a little oil in the pan and plop some kimchi and a thick slice of onion on beside the patty to caramelize. Top the burger with the caramelized kimchi and onion, melted cheese, a little Sriracha mayonnaise, and a fried egg. Nirvana. The first time I had it, instead of a burger it was bulgogi, also excellent.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> and then we have chopped onions, sauerkraut, chili, roasted red peppers and mayonnaise! :icon_scratch: And wait, there's more...


Now I'm in the mood for a hot dog.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Try it on a grilled cheese sandwich some time. Outstanding!


You mean melting cheese in the hot dog?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Hot dog extreme!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Hot dog extreme!
> 
> View attachment 60297


Stack the salad on those dogs just a bit higher, lay in a couple of sliced pickle outriggers and you will have a Chicago Dog. Yum!


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Had a hot dog for lunch today, as I often do. Cracked open a jar of jalapeno relish I'd bought recently at the local holiday craft mall. This, without a doubt, is my favorite garnish for hot dogs. The combo of heat and sweet is so good. This guy's relish seems to have a hint of smokiness to it from somewhere which adds to it.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Hot dog extreme!
> 
> View attachment 60297


Is that the vile Seattle dog I have heard of? I had recalled cream cheese on the thing


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Stack the salad on those dogs just a bit higher, lay in a couple of sliced pickle outriggers and you will have a Chicago Dog. Yum!


It certainly looks close. Though Chicago dogs would not admit sour cream, cream cheese, or any type of salad dressing, they do include mustard and sport peppers in addition to relish, tomatoes, onions and a pickle. Ketchup is always an automatic disqualifier. Traditionally Chicago dogs are steamed, but so-called "char-dogs" are now reasonably popular too.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

challer said:


> Is that the vile Seattle dog I have heard of? I had recalled cream cheese on the thing


I don't know having never eaten a hot dog in Seattle. My preference is aioli, sauerkraut, mustard and chopped onions. And only Fenton's dogs!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Should you cook hot dogs in the microwave?
How will they taste afterwards?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't tell the difference between boiling and nuking. Grilling is better.


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Oldsarge said:


> I don't know having never eaten a hot dog in Seattle. My preference is aioli, sauerkraut, mustard and chopped onions. And only Fenton's dogs!


Never heard of Fenton's. Of what's available in stores here. I only like Hebrew National.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> Should you cook hot dogs in the microwave?
> How will they taste afterwards?


Yesterday we had to squeeze in lunch really fast. I took two Oscar Meyer lean hot dogs, wrapped in potato buns inside paper towels. I microwaved them fifty seconds and topped them with diced red onion and mustard. They were delicious and very low calorie. There may be better hot dogs but none that low in calories. Microwaving gives you a dog that tastes like the clean version of a hot dog cart "dirty water" dog. I like 'em a lot.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> I can't tell the difference between boiling and nuking. Grilling is better.


I think it's better to do grilling in the summertime.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Should you cook hot dogs in the microwave?
> How will they taste afterwards?


I agree with Oldsarge that grilled dogs are the best, but if you put a dog in a bun, wrap it well in a paper towel and then put it in the microwave for cooking, the end result is a dog thats taste just like a hotdog you buy at the ball park, watching a game! Give it a try...you won't regret it.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Howard said:


> I think it's better to do grilling in the summertime.


In Wisconsin, we grill all year long but the usual fare would be a brat.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> I agree with Oldsarge that grilled dogs are the best, but if you put a dog in a bun, wrap it well in a paper towel and then put it in the microwave for cooking, the end result is a dog thats taste just like a hotdog you buy at the ball park, watching a game! Give it a try...you won't regret it.


For how long?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> For how long?


Generally mine are ready to eat in just at a minute. Go for a minute and 15 seconds if your are using a 1/4 pound dog. Let us know what you think. Good luck in your quest!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> For how long?


My favored amount is 50 seconds .i don't like them so hot I cannot wolf them down.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Just stick ‘em on a fork and grill ‘em over the gas burner of the cooktop.

But wear a football helmet for the inevitable bash to the head from DW, for dripping on the burner!

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Generally mine are ready to eat in just at a minute. Go for a minute and 15 seconds if your are using a 1/4 pound dog. Let us know what you think. Good luck in your quest!


I always put my hot dogs in the microwave and love to watch them blow up.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What do you guys like on your hot dogs?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> What do you guys like on your hot dogs?


Number one for me is a spicy brown mustard and chopped onions, but I also love them with sauerkraut, Chicago style, chili dogs (yellow mustard, onions, and canned chili), slaw dogs (chili dogs plus coleslaw), and even the way my wife likes them, with yellow mustard, ketchup, and chopped onion, but when they are served that way I often add pickle relish. I am also a fan of a dirty water dog with brown mustard and onion sauce.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I like Chicago style. I like them with sauerkraut. I like them with chili (no beans). I like them in baked beans.

Not many ways I don’t like ‘em.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

I like them weird. Ketchup (sorry), grated cheddar and a strip of bacon!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Number one for me is a spicy brown mustard and chopped onions, but I also love them with sauerkraut, Chicago style, chili dogs (yellow mustard, onions, and canned chili), slaw dogs (chili dogs plus coleslaw), and even the way my wife likes them, with yellow mustard, ketchup, and chopped onion, but when they are served that way I often add pickle relish. I am also a fan of a dirty water dog with brown mustard and onion sauce.


I miss having those street fair dogs the ones that are grilled with ketchup or mustard, topped with onions and or relish, those smell delicious.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> What do you guys like on your hot dogs?


Generally I take my dogs Chicago style, but I use Dijon mustard, and frequently prep it on the short side...because we don't always have those wonderful fresh green chilies in the larder at the crib. Still pretty darned good! LOL.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Troones said:


> I like them weird. Ketchup (sorry), grated cheddar and a strip of bacon!


That's not so weird! Make a partial cut lengthwise, pack with cheddar, wrap the bacon around and deep fry for a few minutes. Top shelf eating, but don't eat them like this more than once or twice a year and never within a few days of bloodwork.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This one looks about right.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85096
> 
> 
> This one looks about right.


Wow, what a large weenie. 🤣


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Making hot dogs tonight (just me and my daughter, wife is abroad for a month), and I think I'm going to try a slow cooker: place the hot dogs vertically in the slow cooker, and then set on Low Heat for about 4 hours. Going for kind of a stadium-style thing.

Caramelized onions, dill relish, mustard as toppings; I am trying to steer my daughter away from the heresy of ketchup on hot dogs.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I really like aioli and sauerkraut on dogs.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> I really like aioli and sauerkraut on dogs.



I've heard of Aioli, Sarge, is that some sort of mustard or ketchup dressing?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's garlic mayonnaise. I just mix a cup of Best Foods (Hellman's), a tablespoon of Grey Poupon and a minced garlic clove. Much better than plain mayo.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> It's garlic mayonnaise. I just mix a cup of Best Foods (Hellman's), a tablespoon of Grey Poupon and a minced garlic clove. Much better than plain mayo.


They sell it at King Kullen I would like to see how much it is over there.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dhaller said:


> Making hot dogs tonight (just me and my daughter, wife is abroad for a month), and I think I'm going to try a slow cooker: place the hot dogs vertically in the slow cooker, and then set on Low Heat for about 4 hours. Going for kind of a stadium-style thing.
> 
> Caramelized onions, dill relish, mustard as toppings; I am trying to steer my daughter away from the heresy of ketchup on hot dogs.
> 
> DH


Please let us know as to how the slow cooker approach works for you. It certainly has peaked my interest, to say the least.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86292


It will take at least two of those to be considered lunch. One is but a snack! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Unless it's a foot-long. We can't tell from this view.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86858


Is that a corn dog?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Is that a corn dog?


It sure looks like a corn and fried potato dog. I do like the idea of using a string of what appears to be Hawaiian Bread dinner roles as a hotdog bun!  LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> It sure looks like a corn and fried potato dog. I do like the idea of using a string of what appears to be Hawaiian Bread dinner roles as a hotdog bun!  LOL.


I hate some hot dog buns where it falls apart easily.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> I hate some hot dog buns where it falls apart easily.


A corn dog made by dipping your dog into corn bread batter and deep frying it is pretty hard to beat and the bun will never split in half!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> A corn dog made by dipping your dog into corn bread batter and deep frying it is pretty hard to beat and the bun will never split in half!


I'd like to dip it in other sauces.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Gosh, I don't think I've had a corn dog since before Howard was born. They were pretty much county fair fare back in the day.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87235


A Philly Cheese Dog, eh?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Andy, have you or any of our other members ever experienced Costcos Italian sausage w/ grilled onion and green peppers. Costco's hotdogs taste good and from a pricing perspective, are a whale of a deal, but paraphrasing 'Tony the Tiger,' "they're great!" :amazing:


I cook those on my traeger smoker grill, awesome!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88008


That looks so delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Chicago style


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88061
> 
> 
> Chicago style


Is that a pickle in between the bun?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Yup


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

With salsa, cheese and chopped onions!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89834
> 
> 
> View attachment 89835


I prepared our most recent batch of dogs as shown above, wrapped in bacon. A tasty enhancement, for sure. I also added Blue-cheese crumbles. My son-in-law and I liked the blue-cheese, but the rest of the family was a bit stand offish with the blue-cheese. Oh well to each his own.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What would you like on your dog?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> What would you like on your dog?


Mayonnaise, sauerkraut and Chinese mustard.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Mayonnaise, sauerkraut and Chinese mustard.


YUK! Mayonnaise? Whatever floats your boat, I prefer mustard and sauerkraut on mine.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> What would you like on your dog?


Chicago Style. How else? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91082


I'd like mustard on mine.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91513


I love Pigs In A Blanket.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Have them cooked up in a casserole.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Deep Fry.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------

